# Mimi is sick, advantage multi ???



## Christabelle

Mimi has been sick today, she's thrown up twice and is not eating. She is 
drinking small amounts of water. I tried giving her chicken broth just to get
something in her and she refused that as well. She's been shaking tonight,
even when I hold her and all she wants to do is lay in her bed.

I've been using Advantage Multi on her for the last three doses. I've been
concerned in the prior two doses because she didn't seem normal for the
day following the treatment, but she's never been sick like this.

Has anyone ever experienced or heard of this ????


----------



## DKT113

I don't use the product but did pull up the site and read about it real quick.

If you think she might have ingested (especially in the first 30 minutes after applied) or you think she is having some type of a reaction to it and you can't seek medical treatment, I would immerse her body in water and try to get some of it off of of her. Its says immersion at 90 minutes will not prevent heartworm portion of it from working / 4 days for the flea portion. So immersion in the first 4 days would break at least some of the flea portion of it down. 

Please try to contact your vet as soon as possible just to be safe. And I hope she is ok and on the mend quickly.


----------



## Jennmay

Poor baby..I have no clue about advantage but would give her some Nutri-Cal rubbedo n her gums to make sure her sugar stays up.


----------



## ~LS~

Christa, where did you apply the Advantage to? Is it a spot she could have
reached and licked? She could be feeling sick from ingesting it. Also did you
apply it at a random time or after a meal? I noticed that sensitive dogs react
better to Advantage if they are treated on a full tummy. Ether way I really
hope your baby feels better very soon. How many hours has it been about
since she ate? A day is ok, as long as she is drinking. Add a bit of sugar to
her water. It's possible her body just needs time to throw out all of the junk
that is causing her to feel so sick, I would make sure she is drinking tonight,
and if tomorrow morning she does not eat bring her in to the vets asap.
This is just my opinion, you are with her and can be a better judge of what 
to do, if you are very concerned about this being more serious that just vomit,
then try finding an emergency vet right now.


----------



## AussieLass

From the Drs Foster & Smith page for this product:

What side effects may be seen when taking Advantage Multi?
Side effects may included scratching, residue, or a medicinal odor at the application site. Rarely, you may also see sleepiness, behavior changes, drooling, increased drinking, or coughing. Contact your veterinarian immediately if you observe an of these signs.

How is it stored?
Store at room temperature. Keep out of reach of children and pets.

What should I do if I know of or suspect there has been an overdose?
If you know or suspect your pet has had an overdose, or if you observe depression, weakness, staggering, dilated pupils, trembling, panting, or coma, contact your veterinarian immediately.

What should I avoid when giving my pet Advantage Multi?
Notify your veterinarian of any other medications, including vitamins, supplements, and other flea/tick products your pet is receiving while using imidacloprid and moxidectin on your pet.

Where is more information available?
Ask your veterinarian, consult with one of our pharmacists at 1-800-447-3021, or see the Patient Information Sheet on this medication. For technical assistance, contact the manufacturer, Bayer, at 1-800-255-6826. To report suspected adverse reactions, call the manufacturer at 1-800-422-9874.


----------



## Christabelle

I gave her and Jax both their dose on Wed, I always give it on a full stomach
and I put up all of their blankets until I feel it's had proper time to set in. 
( Usually I wait like 4 or 5 hours ) I also watch them to make sure they 
aren't able to lick each other. I'm not sure if she's sick from the dose or 
something else. I might be paranoid because I don't really like the topical.

She continued to drink through the night. She got up on her own this
morning and went out and urinated and had a bowel movement. I offered her 
their normal morning treat that she's usually going crazy for and she came 
over, smelled it and walked away. She did go and drink more water though.

At this point she does not seem lethargic, she's not panting or drooling. She
just wants to lay in her night time bed. She normally will be in whatever 
room I am in. She also is still not eating. I'm going to try just some plain 
chicken again and see if she will eat any of that.


----------



## Christabelle

Update:

She did eat a SMALL amount of chicken, as in about four bites. So far she
is keeping it down, and she's back in bed now.


----------



## JANIE2

Hey Christabelle, I have definitely heard of dogs having reactions/getting sick from Advantage. You guys are going to think I'm a weirdo but for next time I would try diatomaceous earth if you want to try something more natural for fleas. I'm in Canada and go through Rawpaw in Quebec, they ship to America but you might want to look for a closer supplier. But anyway here is the info, so scroll down and you'll see the d. earth. Products Page | RawPaw


----------



## JANIE2

PS give her a cuddle for us.


----------



## JANIE2

Oh I thought Advanatge was just for whipworms, hookworms, and fleas. I did not realize they were for heartworms too. D. Earth will not protect against heartworms. Sorry about that.


----------



## Christabelle

Thanks Janie, I've been using advantage multi for heartworms ( and fleas ),
mostly because it has a 3-9lb dosage and since the choices are getting
fewer I felt it was an ok choice.


----------



## JANIE2

Oh no, I wasn't knocking your choice  Honestly I just thought it was for fleas, and I know you feed raw so thought you might be interested in something non-chemical since she had this reaction. I'm sorry  Do you have access to Sentinel? I know there will be a shortage shortly with the plant closing, but I was able to stock up on two years worth with my vet  They have the tiny dog pill too.

Hope Mimi is better today.


----------



## Christabelle

I didn't think you were knocking anything! I appreciate the feedback honestly!

I actually changed to advantage multi because of Sentinel no longer
being offered.


----------



## AussieLass

Is Sentinel being disconinued forever???? I thought it was just a temporary hiccup at the factory that would soon be sorted?


----------



## Mary J

Hi Christa,

Sorry to hear about Mimi not feeling well. I dont use any use any chemicals on my dogs, so can't comment on this product. Fortunately we haven't been bothered with fleas, knock on wood. Since you live in Lakeland, wondered who your vet is? We use Dr Latter. He is also fine with those that feed a raw food diet  and doesn't give you a hassle if you decline vaccines. 
Hope she feels better soon.


----------



## lulu'smom

Christa, I just want you to know I am keeping up with Mimi, and I care. I don't have any more help to offer than these other great ladies have given--just offering support.


----------



## jesuschick

I'd call the Vet right away today, myself.


----------



## cherper

I think i would call too. And not give that anymore. 
It sure sounds like she doesn't feel good at all.  I don't put flea preventative on any of mine and we've not had problems.(knock on wood)


----------



## ~LS~

How is she doing now Christa?


----------



## Christabelle

Thank you Tina, I appreciate it!

Mary J - I use Dr. Ireland on the northside, Mel used Dr. Latter for years
and always raves about him.

I did call the vet, they seemed to think that because Advantage was a topical
product that maybe she was having a reaction to something else. They are
suppose to have to Dr. call me back.

Maybe I'm crazy, but I really do not think she got into anything else. I never
let them out alone, I try to be very cautious about anything in my house that they could get to. 

I did get her to eat a little more chicken, but she also got sick. Her vomit is 
this mustard yellow color. She is still drinking water and she's been up and 
around a bit. I just took them both outside and she went both one and two
again.


----------



## Christabelle

Mary J said:


> Hi Christa,
> 
> Sorry to hear about Mimi not feeling well. I dont use any use any chemicals on my dogs, so can't comment on this product. Fortunately we haven't been bothered with fleas, knock on wood. Since you live in Lakeland, wondered who your vet is? We use Dr Latter. He is also fine with those that feed a raw food diet  and doesn't give you a hassle if you decline vaccines.
> Hope she feels better soon.


What about heartworm meds ? Do you not give any ?

I'm so upset thinking something I gave her to keep her healthy might
have made her sick.


----------



## jesuschick

Poor little one. I have been thinking about you this morning.

The yellow could be bile from her not eating or eating much.

Sure hope is is something she can quickly get over and be her happy little self soon!


----------



## woodard2009

I stay away from Advantage & Frontline because I've heard too many sad reports. Since my chi is allergic to fleas, my Dermatologist had me put her on Confortis, but I'm looking into a more natural remedy. 

I, too, strongly recommend you take your baby to the vet & make sure it's an illness that will pass soon! Keep us updated!!


----------



## woodard2009

JANIE2 said:


> Hey Christabelle, I have definitely heard of dogs having reactions/getting sick from Advantage. You guys are going to think I'm a weirdo but for next time I would try diatomaceous earth if you want to try something more natural for fleas. I'm in Canada and go through Rawpaw in Quebec, they ship to America but you might want to look for a closer supplier. But anyway here is the info, so scroll down and you'll see the d. earth. Products Page | RawPaw


Thanks for the info!! I just ordered some of that salmon oil!!


----------



## Christabelle

So a vet tech from my vet's office called me back. She says that they
have had dogs throwing up after being treated before. She suggested
bathing Mimi in a soapy bath AND then suggested I come in and try a
heartworm med that was given orally.....

Just like that, like it was no big deal and hey come on in and dose her up
some more. Am I crazy to be outraged by this ????


On an upside, she seems to be feeling a little better, she's up walking around
and following me from room to room again. She's drinking water still but no
more food since the chicken. I'm going to try and give her some broth in a
bit.


----------



## woodard2009

Christabelle said:


> So a vet tech from my vet's office called me back. She says that they
> have had dogs throwing up after being treated before. She suggested
> bathing Mimi in a soapy bath AND then suggested I come in and try a
> heartworm med that was given orally.....
> 
> Just like that, like it was no big deal and hey come on in and dose her up
> some more. Am I crazy to be outraged by this ????
> 
> 
> On an upside, she seems to be feeling a little better, she's up walking around
> and following me from room to room again. She's drinking water still but no
> more food since the chicken. I'm going to try and give her some broth in a
> bit.


I'm sorry you're dealing with nin-compoops!! This is why myself & many others are trying to take matters into our own hands as we seem to know more than most of them!! I totally can understand your outrage!! So glad she's feeling better, but definitely try to wash that poison off. I don't give my dog heart worm pills as I don't feel a big need, but I know I'm taking a chance. Keep us updated on her progress!!


----------



## KayC

How is she doing. They yellow/mustard is bile from having an empty stomach. I would keep her on chicken and rice until the vomiting stops, if you use broth (over the rice) make sure it is low sodium. I don't use any chemicals on Zoey. They just scare me. I hope she is doing better now.


----------



## ~LS~

I'm so relieved to hear that there is a bit of an improvement Christa.
I hope it keeps getting better from here on. I can imagine you had 
a tough time. Sorry I could not help. I was so worried for you both. 
Hugs to you and Mimi.


----------



## bayoumah

Hi just checking in to see if shes better sure hope she continues to little by little shes sounding better my goodness we do all we can to keep them safe so we give the chemicals but thay make our little friends so sick im hopeing for the best


----------



## Mary J

Christabelle said:


> What about heartworm meds ? Do you not give any ?
> 
> No, I do not use ANY chemicals/toxins on my dogs. In addition to my regular vet, I also use a homeopathic vet. My guys get regular blood tests to check for HW.
> 
> My homeo vet feels it is safer to treat for HW IF they ever got it, then giving them the toxins month after month after month. We try to be as natural as we can.


----------



## Christabelle

Mary J said:


> Christabelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about heartworm meds ? Do you not give any ?
> 
> No, I do not use ANY chemicals/toxins on my dogs. In addition to my regular vet, I also use a homeopathic vet. My guys get regular blood tests to check for HW.
> 
> My homeo vet feels it is safer to treat for HW IF they ever got it, then giving them the toxins month after month after month. We try to be as natural as we can.
> 
> 
> 
> Mary - Is your homeo vet local ? I would love to find one that is local.
> 
> 
> Sat am - Mimi is a little better, she did drink some chicken broth, she also ate a little more chicken this morning. She's still not eating any full meals but she
> also has not thrown up this morning so far.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mary J

Christabelle said:


> Mary J said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mary - Is your homeo vet local ? I would love to find one that
> 
> No, he is not  We speak on the phone when needed, and email. I use my local vet for emergencies, blood work, etc.
> 
> So happy to hear she is doing a little better  hopefully she is on the mend.
Click to expand...


----------



## AussieLass

Poor little mite.

You know, thinking about this all day and reading up about Advantage products just now on another forum - many are saying their formula changed for the worse, efficacy dropped right off to a point whereby fleas weren't reduced at all, in fact getting worse. I wonder if the product you've been giving (bearing in mind our countries have different ingredient rulings so I don't know how strong/weak your chemical levels are) could in any way have built up and up in her little system with some residual chemicals from the previous 2 doses still somehow remaining, and with the giving of the 3rd dose she got worse than the previous 2 occasions due to previous residue, therefore a greater reaction each time a new dose is administered. 

This sort of thing can be experienced by humans with various drugs even though it may've been many months in between doses, i.e. with Chantix for example, 3rd course people can have symptoms and illness they didn't get with the 1st or 2nd course they took. Some people nearly end up dead with Zyban, others are perfectly fine with it.

It's so upsetting when we think of how toxic and chemical ridden our lives have become.


----------



## Mary J

It's so upsetting when we think of how toxic and chemical ridden our lives have become.[/QUOTE]

So very true! That's why I have chosen a holistic path for my guys. Look how long our pets used to live years ago before all of these nasty toxins/chemicals and VACCINES that are given year after year! Dogs died because of old age back then. Not the diseases we see them dying from today . Plus they were fed real food.

I lost my bichon, Maggie 11 yrs ago at age 6! I was devastated! She was my heart doggie. She died from kidney disease! It was then I began searching for alternative ways. So she was my teacher and the reason Jack and Jilly and now Benny are benefitting from all that I learned. I still think of her every day. 











Sorry for the rant....


----------



## Mary J

Christa,

How's Mimi? Is she back to normal now? Just checking in to see how she is doing


----------



## Angel1210

I gave some kind of topical flea treatment to my dogs (the ones I had about 22 years ago). It was OTC, not from a vet, it was a drop or two on the back of the neck. They all had a reaction to it, and one of them was 50 pounds! Scared me so bad, I never use anything like it again!! I have been lucky so far with fleas. 

Actually, I don't know what I would do for fleas! Probably some solution with tea tree oil. I do give heartworm meds monthly to both my guys. That keeps down the fleas somewhat. Also, we treat the yard once a year.

I hope she is better!


----------



## Christabelle

Yesterday was her first day of eating her normal amount of food.

( Finally! )

She was eating little bits at a time over the weekend, and with every bite she
would pause, almost like she was waiting to see if she got sick. Yesterday
she ate the full amount of both of her meals and she kept it down. She's
still not back to 100%, but she's much much better.

Mary - I think I am going to make her an appt for Dr. Latter this week.


----------



## ~LS~

So happy to hear from you Christa. It is such great news that Mimi has improved
so much. Who knows if it was actually Advantage Multi that caused this or not,
but maybe just to be safe give her Sentinel from now on. Sentinel is a good
treatment, I never had issues with it. Anyways, I wish you knew how relieved I
was to read about Mimi doing so much better, I really was worried for you both.

I hope you have a stress free day. Talk soon!


----------



## Mary J

Glad to hear she is eating a little more. Dr Latter won't be back until the 26th. I called the other day to schedule an appt for a wellness visit for my Maltese and they told me this.. You WILL love him! Be sure you ask for HIM. There is another vet there too. But, I always request Dr Latter. Let me know if you get in to see him 

DR Latter's phone. 646 5683


----------



## Christabelle

Mary - I'm going to call his office on Monday and see when I can get her in.


----------



## Mary J

Great Christa! Hope he can see her soon and can get her back on tract. Please let me know how you like him.


----------



## Mel's chi's

Christa, after your email I jumped on the forum to look up Mimi's situation...I'm so sorry she was ill! I so dislike all these chemicals, but at this point will continue the HW med to not risk a real problem should they get infected....we are a mosquito magnet here in Fl! Call Patty per my email, she is a great gal & Dr, & email me if she will see you. I will be happy to try & pull strings when I come up there in June for our annual vet check if you want to wait that long, but Patricia Mattson is great to. I can also give you my holistic info from Winter Park...it's a hike, and not something for everyday, but you might want it for a consult. Hugs...


----------



## Christabelle

Thanks Mel, I'm going to call her. I'm really sad that I can't get her into 
Dr. Latter. By the way....YOU have been missed!

She is doing much better now btw, but she did not eat for 4 days aside from
taking water and me giving her sugar water and peanut butter on her gums
and such. After that it still took her almost a full week later to get her normal
appetite back. I'm very relieved, now I just want to find a new vet!


----------



## 23083

Bathe her in original dawn dishwashing liquid as soon as you can!
Our daughters cat had a horrible reaction to flea drops and spent 2 days at the vets. She started with shaking and twitching and vet said that had she not washed her in dawn, she probably would have gone into seizures.
Please keep us posted!


----------



## Mary J

Christa!

You can get into Latter! Check your PM!


----------



## Christabelle

I just read it! Thank you SO MUCH Mary! I will call first thing in the morning!


----------



## Mary J

You are very welcome


----------

